# Team Jacob or Team Edward



## CubeCraze (Oct 11, 2010)

For all of you twilight cubers! Whose team are you on?


----------



## Mcuber5 (Oct 11, 2010)

i'm sorry but twilight sucks


----------



## Thompson (Oct 11, 2010)

edward <3


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 11, 2010)

Mcuber5 said:


> i'm sorry but twilight sucks


 
+100000000000000000

I'm getting sick of threads like this. I thought Silly Bandz was bad, but Twilight? UGHHHHH


----------



## CubeCraze (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, your right it is lame but I just thought would be cool to see how many people pick neither.


----------



## Meep (Oct 11, 2010)

Gogo gadget Jacob


----------



## CubeCraze (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't worry I won't be making these threads anymore.


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm just sick of the general immaturity on this forum.
Twilight sucks.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 11, 2010)

CubeCraze said:


> Yeah, your right it is lame but I just thought would be cool to see how many people pick neither.


 
You don't get it. People are going to pick one of the two just to try to be funny.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> You don't get it. People are going to pick one of the two just to try to be funny.


 
Team Rocket.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 11, 2010)

I DESPISE EDWARD
(I hope Rowan sees this...)


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 11, 2010)

Team Idon'tgiveaf*ckaboutthemandwhythehellisthisonaspeedcubingforumlolwwtfbbqrofl


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Team Idon'tgiveaf*ckaboutthemandwhythehellisthisonaspeedcubingforumlolwwtfbbqrofl


 
This


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 11, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Team Rocket.


 
Win


----------



## theace (Oct 11, 2010)

Neither can solve. What's the point? They just *suck*.

Though I would pick Edward if it meant Edward Elric


----------



## splinteh (Oct 11, 2010)

Screw twillight, GO HARRY POTTER!


----------



## MEn (Oct 11, 2010)

edward is soo dreeeemy


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 11, 2010)

I pick myself


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 11, 2010)

Team USA.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 11, 2010)

Team #


----------



## Escher (Oct 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I DESPISE EDWARD
> (I hope Rowan sees this...)



Lol I wish I could remember why this is funny


----------



## AngeL (Oct 11, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Team Rocket.


 
If this had been one of the options, this would change from one of the most fail topics in history to epic win.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2010)

AngeL said:


> If this had been one of the options, this would change from one of the most fail topics in history to epic win.


 To protect the world from devastation is always an option.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 11, 2010)

Escher said:


> Lol I wish I could remember why this is funny


 
lol, I'll pm you on Facebook.


----------



## Escher (Oct 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> lol, I'll pm you on Facebook.



You are the best.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 11, 2010)

speedcubin


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes said:


> speedcubin


 
How could you choose speedcubin? Don't you know about speedcubin? People these days.


----------



## Toad (Oct 11, 2010)

sealclubbin


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 11, 2010)

Guys, if you don't like Twilight, get out. This is the off-topic section, there's nothing wrong with this thread.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 11, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Team USA.


 
Do you believe in miracles?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Oct 11, 2010)

Team guy that almost hit bella with a car.


----------



## RubiksMark (Oct 12, 2010)

how about... Team Alien!


----------



## akiramejin (Oct 12, 2010)

Team Freddie. If you get the reference, I love you.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Oct 12, 2010)

Team Buffy. I hate Twilight. Maybe there's a reason why RT gave it a 50%.


----------



## clover (Oct 12, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> Team Freddie. If you get the reference, I love you.


 
freddiew


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 12, 2010)

twilight sucks!!! thats why I voted team rocket. But 
I agree with stinkocheeze.


----------



## wannabsub20 (Nov 11, 2010)

Team Jacob, but if team rocket means i get to strap the both to a rocket and blow them up, then i choost that.


----------



## theace (Nov 11, 2010)

wannabsub20 said:


> Team Jacob, but if team rocket means i get to strap the both to a rocket and blow them up, then i choost that.


 
THIS


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 11, 2010)

twilight sucks


----------



## EricReese (Nov 11, 2010)

Im "Team Guy who almost hit Bella with his van"

Some might recognize this group from facebook


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 11, 2010)

TEAM ROCKET! DIE TWILIGHT! (The books were good, dom't get me wrong. The movies SUCK!)


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 11, 2010)

My brother read all the books to ruin the plot to slow readers at his school.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 11, 2010)

again:


----------



## irontwig (Nov 11, 2010)

Team Nosferatu.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Out of the 3 given choices? Team Rocket (in pokemon)
Otherwise? Team Voldemort, gunna kill all of 'em vampires.


----------

